# empacando maletas



## linamoon

trato de decir: Liliana esta empacando maletas...."Liliana esta empacotando as malas" esta bien dicho???

obrigada por la sua ajuda....


----------



## Naticruz

linamoon said:


> trato de decir: Liliana esta empacando maletas...."Liliana esta empacotando as malas" esta bien dicho???
> 
> obrigada por la sua ajuda....


 
En Portugal «Liliana está a fazer as malas.»

¿Seguro que Liliana se prepara para viajar, no? Ella que no se olvide de algo que pueda hacerle falta.

Saludos de Naticruz


----------



## linamoon

muito obrigada Naticruz!!!!!!!


----------



## afterlife

Creo que en Brasil sería _Liliana está fazendo as malas._
Espera la confirmación de algún brasileño.


----------



## Vanda

Afterlife, ok.


----------



## Naticruz

Amigos

Gerúndio, na locução verbal:

Aqui, em Portugal, gramaticalmente falando, o gerúndio também se combina com os verbos auxiliares _estar, andar, ir _e _vir, _para expressar uma acção contínua:

*Estavam*_ todos dormindo_
_A população *andava* vivendo dias amargos_
*Vão*_-se acendendo as luzes_
_O dia *vinha* amanhecendo._

Tal e qual como em Espanha e no Brasil. Neste último país possivelmente pela influência geográfica dos países de idioma espanhol, já que em Portugal se usa mais a construção que utilizei _verbo auxiliar+a+verbo principal no infinito_, que aqui está correcta.

Em Espanha, segundo penso saber, a única forma possível é «estar fazendo as malas»

Um abraço da
Naticruz


----------



## Alentugano

Naticruz said:


> Amigos
> 
> Gerúndio, na locução verbal:
> 
> Aqui, em Portugal, gramaticalmente falando, o gerúndio também se combina com os verbos auxiliares _estar, andar, ir _e _vir, _para expressar uma acção contínua:
> 
> *Estavam*_ todos dormindo_
> _A população *andava* vivendo dias amargos_
> *Vão*_-se acendendo as luzes_
> _O dia *vinha* amanhecendo._
> 
> Tal e qual como em Espanha e no Brasil. Neste último país possivelmente pela influência geográfica dos países de idioma espanhol, já que em Portugal se usa mais a construção que utilizei _verbo auxiliar+a+verbo principal no infinito_, que aqui está correcta.
> 
> Em Espanha, segundo penso saber, a única forma possível é «estar fazendo as malas»
> 
> Um abraço da
> Naticruz



Olá Naticruz,

permita-me discordar quanto à suposta influência do espanhol no Português do Brasil. Estou em crer que o gerúndio era bastante usado no Português antigo e, com efeito, existem regiões em Portugal onde essa característica foi preservada até aos dias de hoje nos falares do povo. O Baixo Alentejo, o Algarve e as ilhas são exemplos disto mesmo. Não creio que a influência espanhola o explique, tanto no caso do Brasil quanto no de Portugal.
Este assunto já foi discutido algumas vezes aqui no fórum, talvez algum dos nossos colegas "foreiros" possa disponibilizar o _link _para essa discussão_.

_Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

Alentugano said:


> Olá Naticruz,
> 
> permita-me discordar quanto à suposta influência do espanhol no Português do Brasil. Estou em crer que o gerúndio era bastante usado no Português antigo e, com efeito, existem regiões em Portugal onde essa característica foi preservada até aos dias de hoje nos falares do povo. O Baixo Alentejo, o Algarve e as ilhas são exemplos disto mesmo. Não creio que a influência espanhola o explique, tanto no caso do Brasil quanto no de Portugal.
> Este assunto já foi discutido algumas vezes aqui no fórum, talvez algum dos nossos colegas "foreiros" possa disponibilizar o _link _para essa discussão_._
> 
> Cumprimentos


 
Obrigada, Amigo, pelo esclarecimento. Sim, como diz, a influência do espanhol, no Brasil, no que ao assunto respeita, não passa duma hipotética possibilidade.

Cumprimentos da
Naticruz


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Linamoon!
¿Estás segura que ahí en Colombia se utiliza el verbo "empacotar" o es lo que quieres traducir al portugués?
Es la primera vez que tengo conocimiento de los verbos "empacar" y "empacotar". El primero existe como puedes comprobar (clic) pero el segundo no, según el DRAE.
Aquí en España solemos decir: "Liliana está haciendo las maletas" o "Liliana está preparando el equipaje".
¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## afterlife

Por lo que entiendo, en Colombia dicen _empacar las maletas._

Linamoon pregunta si eso se podría traducir al portugués como _empacotar as malas._

Independientemente de cómo se diga en Colombia, la respuesta es *no*, tanto para Brasil como para Portugal.


----------



## Tomby

Pido disculpas. Leí mal, nuestra amiga dice _empacotando as malas_ como traducción portuguesa. En español americano "empacar" es correcto pero en portugués es como dices, bien utilizando la forma _estar a fazer_ o _estar fazendo_.
¡Gracias!


----------



## afterlife

_Empacotar as malas_ me suena como _colocarles algún tipo de envoltura (invólucro)._  No sé si los nativos estarán de acuerdo...


----------



## Tomby

Sí a mi me recuerda esos aparatos que hay en los aeropuertos que “envuelven” o “empaquetan” las maletas con papel de plástico transparente. Pero en América del Sur utilizan el verbo “empacar” y es totalmente respetable el uso de dicha palabra castellana.
¡Un saludo!


----------

